# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Mazanje guze

## phiphy

Na više mjesta pronašla sam informaciju da uz pp nije dobro koristiti kremice za dječje dupence jer se tako smanjuje moć upijanja pelena. Osim što mi se čini da su te kreme pune kemije pa mi ni s te strane nisu prihvatljive, koja je alternativa za mazanje?

----------


## vlatka100

i ja sam čula to, dapače u bolnici su isto to rekli, kad smo došli doma nisam mu mazala guzu. Pojavile su mu se rane na guzi (od ne mazanja), i od tad koristim samo kreme s cinkovim oksidom.

----------


## pomikaki

Preporuča se mazanje maslinovim uljem, u malim količinama (da pelena  ne upije masnoću) ali čak ni to ne mora biti neophodno, ako se pazi da se ne ostaje u mokroj peleni i ako se bar povremeno ostavi dijete bez pelene.
Medicinsko maslinovo ulje možeš kupiti u apoteci (ima manje intenzivan miris nego obično maslinovo ulje, ne znam je li i zbog drugih karakteristika bolje od običnog)

Dugo nitko nije reklamirao bespelenaštvo, pa te možda i ovo zainteresira http://forum.roda.hr/forums/93-Bespelena%C5%A1tvo - ako ne baš cijeli paket, mislim da je korisno bar djelomično provoditi ovu praksu, u kombinaciji sa suhom platnenom pelenom.

----------


## flopica

kantraionovo ulje, povremeno
nakon kakanja uvijek oprati guzu pod mlazom vode, posušiti
pelene mijenjati često
ja platnene svako 2 sata
3 maksimum maksimuma

----------


## deeeyoo

Weleda ulje za bebe mi je zakon! Malo je skuplje, ali par kapi na papirnatu maramicu je dovoljno. Vlažne maramice postanu nepotrebne. S time sam uvijek brisala guzu, i istovremeno ju njegovala.

----------


## Teica

Mi smo zbilja duuuugo nosili pelene - do cca 3 i pol godine - i to platnene.

Pranje, kao što flopica kaže, pod mlazom vode  :Yes:  !

Jedine vlažne maramice koje smo koristili i to jako rijetko su bile Natracare-ove,

s bio certifikatom.

(Taj jedan paketić nam je trajao i trajao...)

Weleda je i inače zbilja vrhunska kozmetika tako da se slažem s deeeyoo  :Smile:  !

U prilikama kad bi se guza iz nekog razloga osula, Sudocrem bi je brzo spasio.

(To smo isto trošili u malim količinama, tako da nam je ona majušna reklamna kutijica

trajala isto zbilja dugo.)

----------


## Apolonia-Lu

nakon pranja guze, namažem s par kapi bademovog ulja, pustim da se malo posuši i onda natrag u pelenu.

----------


## Lutonjica

imala sam dvoje platnenopelenaša, a jedno od njih je bilo atopičar, dakle s jako osjetljivom kožom sklonom ekcemima : i nisam ničime mazala guze.
crvenilo se desilo samo par puta, uglavnom kad ne bih na vrijeme skužila da su ukakani.
ako redovito mijenjaš pelene, pereš guzu vodom, a ne maramicama umočenim u kemikalije, i peres pelene s jako malo nekog blagog detergenta, crvenila u pravilu ne bi trebalo biti

----------


## phiphy

Hvala vam, cure, u kratko vrijeme puno odličnih savjeta! Drago mi je čuti da se može proći i bez kremica u većini slučajeva i da su ok i ulja (maslinovo, kantarion, badem). Upravo sam na jednom drugom forum pročitala kako originalna Pavlovićeva mast sadrži rastvor borne kiseline koji je toksičan i zabranjeno je koristiti ga u dječjoj kozmetici do 3. godine (nisam dodatno googlala da vidim da li su tvrdnje forumašice točne).

*pomikaki*, hvala ti što si me podsjetila i na bespelenaštvo  :Smile:  . Čitala sam jedno vrijeme i o tome, ali shvatih da imam toliko drugih stvari za naučiti sad kad stiže beba da sam bespelenaštvo ostavila po strani. Ali ideja o kombinaciji pp i bespelenaštva čini se baš ok, posebno zato jer ćemo imati ljetnu bebu pa joj gologuzoj neće biti hladno  :Smile:  .

----------


## Argente

Poštujem gore navedena pravila higijene ali nema šanse proći bez mazanja :\ Probala sam se prošvercati sigurno petnaest puta dosada (bilo u jednokratnim, bilo u platnenim) - ma neka preskočim mazanje dva previjanja zaredom, odmah crvenilo...zato koristim minimum ili JGL ili bademovog ulja.
Nisam primijetila razliku u upojnoj moći pelene, odnosi li se to na jednokratni ili kumulativni učinak korištenja maščoba?

----------


## phiphy

Hm, osjetljivo neko dupence. Preporučila bih ti promjenu deterdženta, ali pišeš da je isto i u jednokratnim...Ne znam koju bih ti drugu preporučila, ali meni se sastav JGL (iako su tu naši domaći) nikako ne sviđa  :Sad:  .

----------


## maca papucarica

I moj ima jako osjetljivu kozu i povremeno mu guzu (u pp) mazem karite maslacem. Prije spavanja uvijek, u slucaju da odrapi pa nesto i izleti dok spavamo, a danju povremeno.
Ne primjecujem da smeta upojnoj moci pelena, a guza sretna, mama takoder  :Grin: 

Od "kozmetike" koristim samo Pranaromov karite i organsko hladno presano kokosovo ulje.

----------


## Argente

JGL - Petrolatum, aqua, lanolin, mineral oil
Ja mislila da je OK kad ima tako malo sastojaka, a kad tamo, Google kaže da dijete mažem kancerogenom naftom!  :Shock:  ma po meni toga ne bi ni bilo u kući, ali sam pokleknula pod pritiskom obitelji, znaš kako je  :Rolling Eyes: 

Vidiš, mogla bih probati s kariteom...tnx maco na ideji.

----------


## maca papucarica

Nema na čemu  :Smile: 
Nama je super i za guzu, a i za obraščiće na buri.

----------


## anddu

Gdje ima za kupiti Pranaromov karite?

----------


## Morin

Na stranicama terra organica

----------


## anddu

Nigdje 'uživo'?

----------


## Argente

Meni je Kemigov nekako bolji, tvrđi je pa se sporije troši a jeftiniji je...i žut je, to bi značilo da mu nije oduzimana boja. Frendica koja se kuži u to kaže da je bolji ovaj koji je manje obrađivan, ali ona kupuje samo izvana, ovi su joj bezveze.
Uglavnom, ja sam oba nalazila po ljekarnama, češće biljnim.

----------


## maca papucarica

Meni su objasnili da je Pranarom patentirao neki postupak kojim ga odsmrde, a da pritom ne izgubi na kvaliteti i ne dodaju mu kojekakve arome.
Ovaj neobrađeni navodno malo bazdi na zapaljenu gumu  :Confused: 
Argente?

----------


## phiphy

Ja sam nabavila sastojke za ovu kremicu, ali je nisam stigla napraviti  :Cool:  .

----------


## phiphy

A što se tiče okoline i pritiska, Argente, možda ćeš se sjetiti moje patronažne koja se snebivala nad idejom da dupe mažem bademovim uljem umjesto pravom kremom pa sam bila odlučila ipak kupiti malo pakiranje, samo da je ne slušam kad se M. rodi. Došla u dućan, pročitala te petrolatume, parafine, mineralna ulja, vratila kremu na policu i pitala se kako itko može preporučiti tu kremu kao najbolju  :Shock: . Nakon toga sam napravila omanji seminarski čitajući sastave i uspoređujući razne kreme za dupad,a kupila sam...nijednu  :Rolling Eyes:  bez obzira na patronažnu. Na kraju je M. vodila patronažna koja nije ni okom trepnula kad sam rekla da ne mažem dupe. 

Zanima me nastavak prepiske o kariteu jer tko zna što me čeka jednom kad krene dohrana...

----------


## jarčica

Nama se dupe počelo crvenit otkad je počela papat meso, a ja ne skužim da se pokakala u platnenu....Nek joj je guza 10 min u dodiru sa stolicom (ne skužim odmah,a ne smrdi mi), eto crvenila. I sad, nek se to dogodi 2-3 puta u danu...rezultat: upala samo takva.

Tad sam joj guzu mazala nekom kremom koja u sebi ima riblje ulje - jest da smrdi, ali kroz 2 nanosa joj prođe

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam dosad isto koristila tu JGL kremu iako smo na pp al vrlo malo namažem, sad kad sam ovo pročitala sve mislim kako ću prijeći na maslinovo ulje, bar znam da je provjerene kvalitete

----------


## lulu-mama

> Ja sam nabavila sastojke za ovu kremicu, ali je nisam stigla napraviti  .


Malo idem offtopic: jel koristiš šta za povezivanje masne i vodene faze? Jel može hidrolat samo tako u masnu a da se kasnije ne odvoji?

----------


## phiphy

*lulu-mama*, keeeee?  :Laughing:  Vodena faza, masna faza? Šta je to  :Smile:  ? Ovo bi bila moja prva krema, nemam pojma o ničemu, mislila sam da ću pratiti upute i da je to to  :Smile:  .

----------


## Argente

> Ovaj neobrađeni navodno malo bazdi na zapaljenu gumu 
> Argente?


Ne, ima neki travnato-zemljani miris. Ajd baš ću užicat frendicu malo tog njenog stranjskog, možda je taj prava stvar, pa javim.



> A što se tiče okoline i pritiska, Argente, možda ćeš se sjetiti moje patronažne koja se snebivala nad idejom da dupe mažem bademovim uljem umjesto pravom kremom pa sam bila odlučila ipak kupiti malo pakiranje, samo da je ne slušam kad se M. rodi.


Sjećam se  :lool:  ali nisam znala da si se oduprla; sad ne koristiš ni bademovo ili to trošiš samo za kupanje?

----------


## lulu-mama

> *lulu-mama*, keeeee?  Vodena faza, masna faza? Šta je to  ? Ovo bi bila moja prva krema, nemam pojma o ničemu, mislila sam da ću pratiti upute i da je to to  .


Hahaha, javi kako je uspjelo!  :Laughing:

----------


## penny

mojoj se osula guza u pp mazala sam cca 1 dnevno sa JGL ili naranđastom becutanovom...i jedva smo se rijesili osipa- cak samo i kod pedice bili radi njega pa sam joj mazala s rivanolom
nakon sveih isprobanih cuda, prijelaska na jednokratne, vracanju na pp, peglanje...mazanje sa svacim,prirodnim,domacim, neprirodnim ...upalila je jedino mustelina stelatopia
i sad kad smo se konacno rjesili namazem tu i tamo sa stelatopiom ili isto mustelinom vitaminskom za guzu
eto...osjetljiva fina guza
dok sam za starijeg jedva uspjela potrositi 2 jgl-a kroz 3 godina pelenasenja

----------


## Argente

Novi moment; mali mi je izgleda alergičan na orašaste plodove. Dakle, ako se ospe od mojih baklava kroz mlijeko, znači li to da mi ne bi bilo pametno mazati ga uljima i maslacima orašastih plodova? Zasad se držim JGL-a petrolatumu unatoč (skužila sam da je to obični vazelin pa sam sad OK s tim  :Grin: )

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja ga ne bi mazala sa uljima orasastih plodova. Cisto prevencije radi. Imas drugih ulja: maslinovo, psenicno....

Da li svaki put mazete guzu kad presvlacite bebu? Ja namazem mozda dva puta dnevno, i sva se guza sjaji. Uz njegovo vrpoljenje i plac ne uspjeva mi namazati tanki sloj  :Grin:

----------


## ki ki

ja mazem samo ako se malo zacrveni

----------


## maca papucarica

> Novi moment; mali mi je izgleda alergičan na orašaste plodove. Dakle, ako se ospe od mojih baklava kroz mlijeko, znači li to da mi ne bi bilo pametno mazati ga uljima i maslacima orašastih plodova? Zasad se držim JGL-a petrolatumu unatoč (skužila sam da je to obični vazelin pa sam sad OK s tim )


Nemam pojma bi li bilo pametno ili ne, al s obzirom da su ulja i maslaci od raznih orašara super pomoć pri raznim mini i nešto većim kožnim stanjima, ja bi se možda odvažila i probala na malom djeliću kože podlaktice  :Confused: 
Svaka čast maslinovom ali karite maslac, bademovo ulje su ipak no. 1 što se njege izvana tiče.

Ja guzu namažem prije noćnog spavanja u slučaju da sa vjetrićem izađe nešto malo, pa da ne iritira kožu i ako primjetim da guza nije boje kože tijekom dnevnih presvlačenja.

----------


## lulu-mama

Znaci, mazanje guze ne mora biti ritual kod svakog presvlacenja? Vec vise po potrebi i izgledu guze  :Cool: 
OK, hvala! Jos se pokusavam snaci s tim svim sitnicama.
A kad vec postavljam (pocetnicka) pitanja: kako se to pere guza pod mlazom vode? Kako se dijete drzi? Mene tako strah da mi ne bi ispao. Vec mi je muka i od obicnog presvlacenja na podlozi  :Embarassed:

----------


## ki ki

> Znaci, mazanje guze ne mora biti ritual kod svakog presvlacenja? Vec vise po potrebi i izgledu guze 
> OK, hvala! Jos se pokusavam snaci s tim svim sitnicama.
> A kad vec postavljam (pocetnicka) pitanja: kako se to pere guza pod mlazom vode? Kako se dijete drzi? Mene tako strah da mi ne bi ispao. Vec mi je muka i od obicnog presvlacenja na podlozi


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC54N9NVmH4

----------


## Argente

Zapravo se pri korištenju platnenih uopće ne preporučuje mazati osim ako te prijeka potreba (crvenilo) ne  natjera.
E pa baš to, maco, čitala sam za karite maslac da nema zabilježenih alergijskih reakcija, a opet kontam, ako se ospe na orah i badem... :neznam:

----------


## maca papucarica

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC54N9NVmH4


Meni je ovo puno prekomplicirano i, čini mi se, nepotrebno (ovaj dio sa nekakvim sapunom neću ni komentirati). I tako gazilijun puta dnevno u početku kad kakaju iza svakog podoja a jedu non stop.  :Undecided: 
Ja sam svoje čedo oprala tako pod tekućom vodom u svega par navrata kad je onečišćenje bilo od-do (a i on je moj inače veliki umivaonik prerastao prebrzo). 
Uobičajena procedura mi je namočiti bambus krpicu i temeljito obrisati (prematalica uz umivaonik), ako treba upotrijebiti i dvije-tri krpice, osušiti i voila! Zasad funkcionira bez problema, a ima osjetljivu kožu.

Arđo, probaj mu pinkicu na podlakticu. Ne vjerujem da će biti reakcije, a i ako bude, bit će blaga i nimalo neugodna za njega.

----------


## phiphy

X na *macu* - na dojmove filmića i za pranje pod tekućom vodom, svega dva puta kad je kakice bilo baš svugdje. Mi smo to obavili iznad kade, bebu sam stavila trbuhom na podlakticu (kao za nošenje kod grčeva), a drugom sam rukom prala guzu. Imala sam pomoć muža koji je bio držač tuša, ali ako možeš nekako fiksirati tušilicu, možeš sve sama.

----------


## alef

Ja svome za 2,5,godine koristenja pelena nisam guzu namazala nikakvom kremom ili uljem ni jedan jedini put. Prala sam ga prvih mjesec dana pri svakom presvlacenju pod mlazom vode, a od tada samo kad se ukaki... Ako bi se guza nekad zacrvenila (ovo je se desilo nekoliko puta i to ako mu ne bi odgovaralo nesto sto je jeo) onda bih gledala da je dobro posusim i malo napuderisem prije stavljanja pelene.

Ovo pranje pod pipom  nije nikakva mudrost (umivaonik ili kada svejedno, mada ne znam kako beba moze prerasti umivaonik, pa ne spusta se unutra kao u kadicu) jednom rukom drzis bebu, drugom peres  :Smile:  Nema potrebe za tusem.

----------


## phiphy

> malo napuderisem prije stavljanja pelene.


Korištenje pudera se više ne preporuča jer kažu da je kancerogen.




> Ovo pranje pod pipom  nije nikakva mudrost (umivaonik ili kada svejedno, mada ne znam kako beba moze prerasti umivaonik, pa ne spusta se unutra kao u kadicu) jednom rukom drzis bebu, drugom peres  Nema potrebe za tusem.


Kod nas je problem da je špina jako niska i kratka i opcija pranja u lavandinu nikad nije ni postojala jer da se beba i najmanje pomakne, udarila bi ili u špinu ili u lavandin.

----------


## penny

mislila sam da je puder los samo zato sto su sitne cestice koje beba udahne pa se lijepe na pluca , bar sam tako procitala jos davno 
u svakom slucaju, dobro ga je izbjegavati  :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

> Malo idem offtopic: jel koristiš šta za povezivanje masne i vodene faze? Jel može hidrolat samo tako u masnu a da se kasnije ne odvoji?


Napravila sam home made kremu za dupe, moja prva u životu   :Very Happy:  . Što se tiče ovog pitanja - sve sam radila kako piše na stranici i kremica je sasvim ok! Vjerojatno je caka u tome da se hidrolat stvarno pomalo ulijeva i puno miješa. Osim dupeta, mažem i svoje ruke   :Grin:  .

*Argente*, jesi se dočepala stranjskog karitea?

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne znam jel ga se Arda docepala, ali ja jesam  :Grin: 
Mrak mi je! Malkoc baca na neku gumu (miris, jelte), ali je tako divno maziv, koza meka, a jeftin (227 g=13 $). 
Sve odreda mazem s njim!  :Laughing:

----------


## phiphy

Smiješ napisati koji i kako si nabavila? Može i na pp ako je tajna  :Laughing:  .

----------


## lulu-mama

> Napravila sam home made kremu za dupe, moja prva u životu   . Što se tiče ovog pitanja - sve sam radila kako piše na stranici i kremica je sasvim ok! Vjerojatno je caka u tome da se hidrolat stvarno pomalo ulijeva i puno miješa. Osim dupeta, mažem i svoje ruke   .


Super da je ispalo dobro! :Klap:  Nadam se da ti se nece odvojiti te 2 faze. Mogla bi bas  i ja probati napraviti. Sad trenutno koristim samo bademovo ulje.

----------


## phiphy

Valjda neće  :Smile:  . Napravila sam pola doze iz recepta i dođe dosta toga.

----------


## Diana72

Ja koristim sudocrem, po potrebi, kod jačeg crvenila. I JGL poslije kakanja,  inače ništa, samo operem guzu,
 Obadvije sam kremice dobila u poklon paketima. 
Zanima me da li ste koristile sudocrem i vaša iskustvo s tom kremom?

----------


## phiphy

Ja sam koristila sudocrem par puta na početku kad još nisam imala drugu kremu i kad bi nam se dupe jače zacrvenilo. Odlično bi riješila crvenilo i, što se toga tiče, nemam prigovora. Meni nije prihvatljiva za korištenje jer ima parafina. Iz istog razloga ne koristim ni JGL.

----------


## Diana72

> Ja sam koristila sudocrem par puta na početku kad još nisam imala drugu kremu i kad bi nam se dupe jače zacrvenilo. Odlično bi riješila crvenilo i, što se toga tiče, nemam prigovora. Meni nije prihvatljiva za korištenje jer ima parafina. Iz istog razloga ne koristim ni JGL.


Ni ja ne koristim dječje kreme često, samo kad je neophodno, kao u slučaju koji si navela, a ni ostala kozmetika mi nije u čestoj upotrebi, više koristim maslinovo ulje i kupke, ali ne za svako kupanje.

----------


## maca papucarica

> Smiješ napisati koji i kako si nabavila? Može i na pp ako je tajna  .



Nikakva tajna  :Smile: 
Kupila sam ovaj http://www.iherb.com/Out-of-Africa-1...6&sr=null&ic=1 preko iHerba gdje i inače naručujem vitamine, eterična ulja i razne pomade (i recimo organski cejlonski cimet za dohranu).
Jedina mana tog karitea je što nema roka trajanja na ambalaži  :Undecided: 
Al opet, nema ni na nekim maslinovim uljima i sl.

----------


## Argente

Ma još ga se nisam domogla, a u međuvremenu sam saznala da postoje dvije vrste: Butyrospermum Parkii i Vitellaria Nilotica.
Za one koji žele znati više: http://www.naturessheabutter.com/Abo...tter-s/148.htm
maco, koji je tvoj?
Nisam sigurna da će me sad zadovoljiti ovaj obični seljački butyro, hoću ovaj drugi  :Laughing: 
U međuvremenu i dalje meljam JGL-om i u težim danima Sudocremom.

----------


## Argente

Glede roka trajanja, ta moja frendica o koju se planiram ogrebati tvrdi da to nema roka trajanja, nego dok ne užegne tj. promijeni miris i da ga zato drži u frižideru.

----------


## phiphy

Hvala, *Maco*! A carina i to? Jesu te kad zezali? Uvijek sam se ustručavala kupovati vitamine i sl. vani, s jedne strane da me ne opelješe naši carinici, a s druge da mi ne kažu da se to ne smije uvoziti (npr. da za neki multivitamin kažu da je lijek).

----------


## anddu

Nama se s prvim zubićima javio užasan pelenski osip, evo traje više od 15 dana. Bilo je dva dana bolje nakon mazanja nevenovom masti i uljem gospine trave, ja se ponadala da prolazi kad ono buknulo opet, još i gore. Mazala sam nema čime nisam (sudokrem, niveine dvije kremice, becutan s nevenom, plus nevenova mast i kantarion) i sad više ne znam što raditi. Razmiđljam o posjeti pedijatrice popodne

----------


## phiphy

:Sad:  Razumijem te, *Anddu*, jedino što su naši problemi krenuli s dohranom. Sad trackam guzu i trackam i dvoumim se da li su krive kruška i jabuka ili bi se crvenili i osuli po guzi da sam joj dala jesti bilo što. Mi za crvenilo koristimo ovo, prije nam je bila odlična, a sad očito imamo neko upornije crvenilo.

edit: da ne bi ispalo da ova kremica ne valja...povuče se crvenilo, ali opet brzo ponovno dođe, što prije nije bio slučaj...nije krema kriva, nego nam je valjda takva faza.

----------


## anddu

Razmišljala sam i o toj kremici, a pričekat ću još danas pa ću vidjeti. Ne da mi se ići k doktorici iako joj se lagani ospi proširio i na trbuh, ali isti smo već imali pa mi ni tad nije ništa pametno savjetovala, sad jedino guza ko buktinja  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ma još ga se nisam domogla, a u međuvremenu sam saznala da postoje dvije vrste: Butyrospermum Parkii i Vitellaria Nilotica.
> Za one koji žele znati više: http://www.naturessheabutter.com/Abo...tter-s/148.htm
> maco, koji je tvoj?
> Nisam sigurna da će me sad zadovoljiti ovaj obični seljački butyro, hoću ovaj drugi 
> U međuvremenu i dalje meljam JGL-om i u težim danima Sudocremom.


Moj je seljački butyro  :Laughing: 

Ako uđeš u trag tom savršenstvu od vitellarie, podijeli sa nama običnim smrtnicima  :Razz:

----------


## phiphy

Ja ušla u trag ovom neseljačkom, i to sasvim slučajno :D . Kako je to moj prvi shea, imam pitanje: kakve je konzistencije vaš seljački ili bilo koji drugi na sobnoj temperaturi? Ovaj je poprilično uljast, ne bih ga baš nazvala putrom  :Grin:  (u frižideru je putrast).

----------


## maca papucarica

Moj seljacki je u fridzu malo meksi kamen, a na sobnoj temperaturi Pranaromov je maziv, ali ga treba dobro razmazati rukama da klizi, a ovaj stranjski je nesto maziviji i manje ljepljiv ali ne uljast.
Odaj tajnu, otkrij izvor neseljackog  :Grin:

----------


## anddu

Podijeli tajnu, podijeli

----------


## phiphy

Tu

Nisam znala što ću dobiti jer pod botanički naziv piše i jedno i drugo, ali na padelici koja mi je stigla piše da je neseljački  :Grin:   :Very Happy:  . Kad mi stigne stranjski, isti kao tvoj, *maco*, javim koja je razlika, ovaj je na sobnoj baš kao jako gusto ulje.

----------


## phiphy

> Moj seljacki je u fridzu *malo meksi kamen*, a na sobnoj temperaturi Pranaromov je maziv, ali ga treba dobro razmazati rukama da klizi, a ovaj stranjski je nesto maziviji i manje ljepljiv ali ne uljast.
> Odaj tajnu, otkrij izvor neseljackog


 :Smile:  Ovo mi je super. Ono, kao, postoje i malo mekši kameni, ne samo ful tvrdi  :Laughing:  . 'Tvrd k'o kamen' više nikad neće značiti to što je značilo do sad  :Grin:  .

----------


## Argente

Tko ne pazi na satu  :oklagija: : _"At  room temperature Eastern African shea butter is softer than West   African shea butter. It is creamier and silky, making it quick and easy   to apply."_
Moja oba seljobera (Pranaromov i Kemigov) sam držala vani, tako da su konzistencije zaleđenog prhkog tijesta koje se počelo otkravljivati. Po ljeti su doduše maziviji. Eto kad ti kamen ne valja.
Izgleda da si ubola si pravu stvar, a sad ćemo i mi ostale  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

znači pod zemlja porijekla mora pisati Uganda ili Sudan

----------


## phiphy

> Tko ne pazi na satu : "At  room temperature Eastern African shea butter is softer than West   African shea butter. It is creamier and silky, making it quick and easy   to apply."[/I]





> znači pod zemlja porijekla mora pisati Uganda ili Sudan


 :škartoc:  Da me sad netko stavi pred kartu Afrike i pita da pokažem Ugandu, izblamirala bih se nemilo. Sad ću barem znati da moram tražiti na istoku  :Grin:  . Donesem ti ja u subotu sample.

----------


## phiphy

Ne da mi editirat, a htjedoh još napisati da zaključujem da je ovaj zapadni pogodniji za miješanje s drugim uljima (npr. za atopijski d. miješa se shea i ulje noćurka pa onda to bude pretekuće ako je baza neseljački shea), a istočni (neseljački) za ga koristiti samog jer je maziviji.

----------


## Argente

Super, i ja ti donesem svoj da vidiš kakav je to mekani kamen  :lool:

----------


## anddu

a jeste ga za nas seljobere zakomplicirale  :Grin: , dakle ako kupim neseljački - treba li ga držati u fridžu ili ne? I koji je i zašto bolji - seljački ili neseljački?

----------


## tigrical

Htjela sam preletit temu da se znam pripremit ali sad tek nista ne kuzim. Morat cete mi doma doci demonstrirati kreme!

----------


## phiphy

> a jeste ga za nas seljobere zakomplicirale , dakle ako kupim neseljački - treba li ga držati u fridžu ili ne? I koji je i zašto bolji - seljački ili neseljački?


 :Laughing:  Sve mi se čini da bi se i na nas mogla primjeniti 'nije žvaka za seljaka' pa zakomplicirale do boli. 

Ovo što slijedi je moje mišljenje: držanje u frižideru je za dugotrajnost, dosta tih ulja i sl. stvari treba tržati na cool place pa...iako na njemu piše samo 'držati dalje od topline i sunca'.

Seljački, pošto je teže razmaziv, bolji je u nekim kombinacijama s uljem jer tako postane mekši, a opet zadrži putrastu strukturu. Neseljački, iz osobnog iskustva, je uljast pa kad mu dodaš još neko ulje bude dosta tekuć pa to nije zgodno jer ti kaplje prije nego uspiješ prst prinijeti licu ili nečem drugom što mažeš.




> Htjela sam preletit temu da se znam pripremit ali sad tek nista ne kuzim. Morat cete mi doma doci demonstrirati kreme!


Sve je bilo OK dok *Argente* nije uletjela sa seljačko butyro šprehom  :Grin:  . Sad ćemo sve doma imati karitea za 2 života  :Smile:  .

----------


## anddu

Pa jel moram dodavati ulje? I jeli time mažete guze, lice, tijelo? Meni treba za guzu a i suha joj je koža dosta pa smo na Aderminoj emolijentnoj kremi ali ovo mi zvuči prirodnije

----------


## phiphy

Ne moraš dodavati ulje, ono se dodaje po potrebi, recimo, ja sam dodala ulje noćurka za mazanje lica za AD, a testirat ću i na trbuhu i preponama jer je svrbi i ima prištiće kao što su bili na licu na početku.

Koju imaš A-derminu? Onu Exomega? Kako si zadovoljna?

----------


## tigrić

ja kupila weeledinu kremu za guzu, zasad zadovoljna..makar se guza sve češće zacrveni, eee baka, baka....

----------


## Argente

Da sumiramo:
- butyrospermum parkii je karite maslac s područja  zapadne Afrike, kruće je konzistencije, lakše nabavljiv jer se drvo  uzgaja na većem području
- vitellaria nilotica je karite maslac s  područja istočne Afrike, preciznije iz Ugande i Sudana, mekše je  konzistencije, teže nabavljiv zbog manjeg područja uzgoja i građanskih ratova
- građanski je malo bolji od seljačkog
- nijedan nije potrebno držati u fridžu, jedino ako ga kupiš kilo pa da ti ne užegne/ne rastopi se po ljeti
-  unutra se ne moraju i mogu dodavati druga ulja, to radi phiphy jer je  marljiva i prezire umjetne sastojke ali brine zbog razdvajanja faza   :lool:

----------


## phiphy

> -  unutra se ne moraju i mogu dodavati druga ulja, to radi phiphy jer je  marljiva i prezire umjetne sastojke ali brine zbog razdvajanja faza


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Jesi razmišljala da počneš pisati neki šaljivi blog? Npr. dogodovštine mladestare mame? Ja bih sigurno čitala da mi uljepša dan  :Smile:  .

----------


## maca papucarica

I ja bih čitala Argin blog  :Grin: 

Ja ipak ostajem na svom seljačkom kariteu jerbo ga trošim na dekagrame, jedino još cipele ne mažem s njim, i ovaj gospodski mi je preskup.
Bar dok ne nadem neki stranjski, povoljniji izvor  :Razz: 

Ja trenutno sa kariteom mazem sve, lice kad je bura i hladno, guzu kad se zacrveni, nogice i trbuscic jer ima suhu kozu, tu i tamo pregibe i preklope...

----------


## maca papucarica

Phiphy, ja sam ljeti kokosovo ulje šuknula u praznu bočicu od alkohola. 
Plastika nije baš the rješenje za dulje držanje ulja, ali kad ga trošiš je super praktično!

----------


## lulu-mama

Ja imala neku staklenu bocicu s pumpicom. sad je u tome ulje i super je za svakodnevnu upotrebu, jer ne treba odsarafljivati i zasarafljivati cep sa masnim rukama  :Idea: 
super prakticno
ima tih bocica jeftino u svakoj apoteci

----------


## anddu

> Koju imaš A-derminu? Onu Exomega? Kako si zadovoljna?


Da, exomega emolijentnu kremu, zadovoljna sam, prošao nam je s njom svaki osip do sad jako brzo (čak sam i guzu od očaja mazala, ali nije pomoglo dok se nisam dokopala kantariona i nevena), ali ako deramtitis te pelenski osip, kao i svakodnevnu njegu guze mogu tretirati seljobersko-građanskim kariteom to mi nekako primamljivije zvuči. A naša Argente bi se stvarno mogal uhvatiti pisanja (ako već nije)  :Grin: 

Nervira me jedino velika cijena poštarine s Terra organice i ostalih web shopova, bljak

----------


## maca papucarica

Zato je iHerb zakon! 4 $ je postarina iz Amerike (ako tezina posiljke ne prelazi 1700g), a koliko su povoljni mozes provjeriti ako npr. pogledas cijene Solgarovih vitamina, a ja dobila preporuku za Out of Africa unrefined shea butter pa cekni i tu cijenu.

----------


## anddu

Hm, pa to je jeftinije nego poštrina nekih naših web shopova, mislim da je pala odluka. Hvala Maco

----------


## penny

anddu- i ja sam od ocaja exodermom maloj mazala guzu :facepalm:  dermatitis na obrazima s njom bi brzo prosao, al ovaj pelenski osip ni s njom, ni sa kantarionom, nevenom, sudocremom, mustelom....sad smo vec drugi put na rivanolu, a dobili smo i beloderm i plimicol
voljela bi da je prirodnija varijanta bila pobjednicka

----------


## Argente

anddu, ne bih rekla da je naš egzotični putar rješenje za već nastale probleme s kožom, to je više onako za preventivu i svakodnevnu njegu. Ja sam ga malom s njim trljala čelo k'o Aladin svjetiljku, ali nije mu prošlo dok se ja nisam okanula orašastih plodova i musla...

----------


## anddu

Pa i mislila am za preventivu i svakodnevnu njegu, pokušla bi umjesto A-derme. Nemamo mi AD nego je jednom imala neobjašnjen osip kojega je dr. nazvala dermatitisom, a dva puta nam se nakon toga pojavilo nekoliko točkica po trbuhu. Rekla bih za sad ništa strašno, ali prevencije radi je mažem

----------


## anddu

> Zato je iHerb zakon! 4 $ je postarina iz Amerike (ako tezina posiljke ne prelazi 1700g), a koliko su povoljni mozes provjeriti ako npr. pogledas cijene Solgarovih vitamina, a ja dobila preporuku za Out of Africa unrefined shea butter pa cekni i tu cijenu.


Naručila ja Maco, i ne samo butter  :Grin:

----------


## phiphy

Mislit će Amerikenjci da su Hrvati poludili za butterom  :Laughing:  .

----------


## uporna

Bome vi pokupovale sa iHerba onaj Out of Africa unrefined shea butter - nema ga na zalihi  :Laughing:

----------


## phiphy

> nema ga na zalihi


 :Laughing:  Ne mogu vjerovat  :Grin:  . A dobro, nije ni to loše, sljedeća tura će biti friška, netom ubrano sa stabla.  :Laughing:

----------


## Argente

Dakle...čime i da li mazati pelenski osip u pp?

maco, phiphy i ja smo izmijenile svoje gospodske i seljačke putre. Moj je zaključak da je potrebno posjedovati oba: ovaj gospodski je jako  uljast i maziv, i začas se upije. Odličan je pogotovo za moju facu  :Grin:  Mana mu je što ga se mora držati u frižideru, tako da je u vrijeme mijenjanja pelena često van ruke.

----------


## maca papucarica

Tnx za info.
Naša mala guza (naša jer sam ju ja rodila, jel  :Razz: ) je poprilično zadovoljna sa seljačkim putrom, ali zato trbuščić nikako nije. Koža mu je toliko suha i dehidrirana da planiram posegnuti za nečim neuljastim i neputrastim, za promjenu (Aderma).

Možda i probam taj vaš gospodski. Btw zašto ga ne prebaciš u neku ambalažu primjerenu ulju. Ako tako dobro kuri teško da će užegnuti  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

Samo sam došla natrljati nos maci da smo phiphy i ja u međuvremenu svoju shea kolekciju obogatile i ovim primjerkom: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SM9CZ..._3p_M3T1_dp_i1
MORAŠ ga nabaviti.

A glede suhog trbuščića, tu sam negdje na forumu krajičkom oka spazila informaciju da je Baleino mlijeko s ureom riješilo problem koje nijedna aderma nije, i kupila ja to sebi - e, bolja mi je koža od toga nego od svih ovih rajskih plodova  :Shock:  Samo, deklaracija je puna alkohola i višesložnih sastojaka s puno xy-ova pa eto, nije baš u duhu topica. Al zato je jeftino.  :Grin:

----------


## maca papucarica

A sto se nisi oglasila prije par dana, prije nego sam narucila kilu svog seljackog s Iherba  :Razz: 

Btw shea maslac na dulje staze+nekupanje rijesili suhi trbuscic  :Very Happy:

----------


## phiphy

*Arđo*, došla si *maci* natrljati nos sheom?   :Laughing:  

Mene sram priznati koje sve shee imam doma  :Embarassed:  . Ovaj amazon-ski mi je MRAAAAAAAK. Miješam ga s uljima za dermitis i dobijem fenomenalnu teksturu za mazanje guze, nema mu ravna. Jedino ne znam kakav bi se pokazao kad bi se koristio u origigi varijanti, možda mu onda mazivost nije jača strana?!

Inače, da li su vam se u shei napravile one granulice? Prva tura iz iHerba je bila super, druga s 'pijeskom'. Uzela sam nedavno i Pranarom za probu, i on pijeskast. Imate li isprobani recept za rješavanje tog problema? (na netu ima: jedan, koji kaže da se sheu otopi i onda pusti da se hladi na sobnoj temperaturi, i drugi koji kaže da se sheu otopi i stavi u frižider na što brže hlađenje?!?!). Znam da to ne znači da je shea pokvaren, ali mi taj pijesak ide na živce plus teško ga se maže i mrvi se.

----------


## maca papucarica

Opet mi počinjemo traktat o shea butteru  :Rolling Eyes: 

Phiphy, nemam rješenje za pijesak u jednom (ili više?) od tvojih maslaca, samo mi je rečeno da do toga dođe jer se u nekom momentu otopio.

Btw, nemam ništa protiv trljanja nosa kad je kariteom  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

Možda da mod rinejma temu u "Oda shea/karite maslacu"  :Grin: 

Mazivost ovog amazonskog u integralnom obliku nije upitna, samo se zeru rastali među prstima. Također se bolje razmazuje na mokroj koži.

Ne znam kako se riješiti pijeska, on se rastopi na višoj temperaturi pa tako i u rukama. Sad će ljeto pa ti to više neće biti problem. Ali kada je maziviji brže se troši (no s obzirom na zalihe, ni to ti neće biti problem).

Inače, D.-u se guza više skoro uopće ne crveni. Sad mu putere meljam po faci kad ga bura išamara, po sporadičnim suhim zonama po tijelu, a najviše po sebi  :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

Cure, da ne citam sad cijelu odu s.masalcu, koji da kupim, a da da ima u ducanu kod nas? 
Nemam volje narucivati, eventualno iz aomaterre...

----------


## phiphy

Ah, Ginger, previše smo zaglibile da bi ti olako preporučile bilo koji shea, a kamoli neki koji se kupuje kod nas  :Grin:  . 

Po ljekarnama (možda ne svim, nego biljnim i bolje opremljenim) pretpostavljam da imaju Pranarom i Kemig, na aromaterri imaš Oshadhi, Pranarom...

Inače, probala sam se riješiti pijeska na oba načina. Uspješan je bio ovaj sa zagrijavanjem i naglim hlađenjem (rastopljeni butter ubaciti u frižider).

----------


## phiphy

*Ginger*, na terri su popusti, pogledaj http://www.terra-organica.hr/ulja-za-suncanje.html

----------


## Argente

Ginger, uozbilji se, pa vidiš da svaki ima svoju namjenu!  :Grin: 
U dućanu tj. nevirtualnim biljnim ljekarnama ja vidjela Kemig i Pranarom.

----------


## lulu-mama

Jel šea i za crvenilo guze? 
Mom se jučer zacrvenila guza. Baš je bilo grdo. Puno je plakao, valjda od iritacije :/

----------


## phiphy

Lulu-mama, ako pitaš da li će izliječiti crvenilo, mislim da neće.

----------


## Argente

Nah, i ja isto kažem, za crvenu bulju tu je dobri stari Sudić ili nešto jače. Možda neka od phiphynih kućnih čarolija? Phiphy, pomažu li tvoje pomade s noćurkom, malinovim sjemenom i šišmiševim krilom u akutnim situacijama?

----------


## jelena.O

> Samo sam došla natrljati nos maci da smo phiphy i ja u međuvremenu svoju shea kolekciju obogatile i ovim primjerkom: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SM9CZ..._3p_M3T1_dp_i1
> *deklaracija je puna alkohola i višesložnih sastojaka s puno xy-ova pa eto, nije baš u duhu topica.* Al zato je jeftino.


ajd može li prevod boldane rečenice

usput jel netko koristi kemigov she, kakav je za razliku od pranaroma?

----------


## phiphy

> Nah, i ja isto kažem, za crvenu bulju tu je dobri stari Sudić ili nešto jače. Možda neka od phiphynih kućnih čarolija? Phiphy, pomažu li tvoje pomade s noćurkom, malinovim sjemenom i šišmiševim krilom u akutnim situacijama?


Ne čarobiram za crvenu guzu, samo za suhu  :Grin:  . Vjerujem da bi neka klasika za smirivanje kože tipa kamilica, neven, kantarionovo ulje...mogli biti od pomoći, ali nisam testirala. Kad se zacrvenimo, posegnem za cink oksidom.

----------


## maca papucarica

Meni je kantarion zakon za crvenilo.
Stolica mu nekad zna biti toliko jaka (frajer voli meso) da guza u roku 2 minute izgleda kao da je opečena koprivom  :Shock: 
Malo kantariona i sljedeće presvlčenje guza kao nova.

Shea mi je super kao preventiva na guzi u slučaju da ne detektiram odmah neku mini kakaonicu, a za ostatak tijela je nezamjenjiva.

----------


## ribice

Pranaromov shea bolje miriše i lakše je maziv od kemigovog koji je jeftiniji ali za ono kaj meni treba ( dezići, lipbalm) je čist ok, zrnat ali se to izgubi u topljenju.

----------


## jelena.O

ribice,  a jel si probala kod klinke kemig?

----------


## phiphy

Pranarom je biološki uzgojen, Kemig nije. Zrnatost se može pojaviti kod bilo kojeg shee.

----------


## jelena.O

_Argente prvotno napisa 
Samo sam došla natrljati nos maci da smo phiphy i ja u međuvremenu svoju shea kolekciju obogatile i ovim primjerkom: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SM9CZ..._3p_M3T1_dp_i1
deklaracija je puna alkohola i višesložnih sastojaka s puno xy-ova pa eto, nije baš u duhu topica. Al zato je jeftino. 

_

ajd može li prevod boldane rečenice

 i kolko je poštarina iz amazona

----------


## pikula

mi mažemo crvenilo ribljom masti to nam najbrže pomaže.

----------


## phiphy

> _Argente prvotno napisa 
> Samo sam došla natrljati nos maci da smo phiphy i ja u međuvremenu svoju shea kolekciju obogatile i ovim primjerkom: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004SM9CZ..._3p_M3T1_dp_i1
> deklaracija je puna alkohola i višesložnih sastojaka s puno xy-ova pa eto, nije baš u duhu topica. Al zato je jeftino. 
> 
> _
> 
> ajd može li prevod boldane rečenice
> 
>  i kolko je poštarina iz amazona



Bold se ne odnosi na sheu s amazona, nego na neko Baleino mlijeko. Ovo kako si ti quotala je klasično izvlačenje iz konteksta  :Grin:  .

5 funti je poštarina.

----------


## jelena.O

znači maslac je ok, i organski kak piše? kolko si ga do sad potrošila?

----------


## Argente

jelena.O, o znači da je sastav Baleinog mlijeka sljedeći:
aqua, urea, glycerin, caprylic/capric triglyceride, ethylhexyl stearate, isopropyl palmitate, cetearyl alcohol, glyceryl stearate, phenoxyethanol, parfum, sodium lactate, benzyl alcohol, allantoin, carbomer, lactic acid, sodium hydroxide.
Vidiš, mnogo slogova, iksova, ipsilona i alkohola. Moja gore spomenuta frendica-prirodnjakuša kaže ako nešto ne znaš pročitat, uglavnom je štetno  :Laughing: 

maco, znači mogao bi kantarion umjesto Sudocrema? Gdje ga nabavljaš?

pikula, riblja mast, ideš, to još nisam čula? Imaš neki link gdje su dobro objašnjene njene čudotvorne moći?

----------


## phiphy

> znači maslac je ok, i organski kak piše? kolko si ga do sad potrošila?


Ako mene pitaš da li je ok, je, meni je odličan jer sam tražila upravo takav. Trebao mi je nešto tvrđi jer ga miješam s uljima noćurka i boražine za dermitis u pelenskom području. Neki drugi, posebno Oshadhi, su mi za tu svrhu preuljasti. S druge strane, Oshadhi je odličan ako ćeš ga koristiti samog jer je super maziv, na sobnoj temp. se pretvara u ulje sam od sebe, ne treba mu toplina tijela. 

Da li je organski kako piše, e, to je neka druga tema. Valjda je. 

Nisam ga potrošila puno jer sam ga dobila pred cca 20-ak dana.

----------


## jelena.O

i meni treba za istu stvar ko i tebi, sad malom mješam pranarom jer tog imam doma, s lanenim ili noćurkovim ulje, malo propolisa u kapima i čajevca

kantariona ima po placevima, biljnim apotekama, dm , apotekama, uskoro će i trava pa si možeš napraviti za sljedeću sezonu.

riblja mast je većino ono od JGL http://www.jgl.hr/hr/proizvodi/bezre...col-mast-25-g/


samo pitanjce, jel možda neko radio nekaj slično https://www.google.hr/search?q=lo%C5...sm=93&ie=UTF-8

----------


## ribice

Ja radim često balzame za usta, shea, kokosova, maslinovo, malo voska i arome, e da i obavezno stavim zeru meda da ima fini okus.

----------


## jelena.O

jel sličan recept ko ono kaj sam linkala?  u kaj to stavljaš?

----------


## pomikaki

riblju mast su meni prepisali za opekotine, ali sigurno bi pomogla i kod pelenskog osipa.
Znala sam s njom namazati i ruke, jako dobro djeluje na suhu kožu, jedino je taj miris neko vrijeme tu  :drek:

----------


## ribice

http://kemig.kosarica.hr/ambalaza?product_id=1321

U ovo a recept onak odokavtivno, po zimi manje voska po ljeti malo više da se ne otopi i to je to.
Ništa ne kompliciram, prvo otopm vosak pa dodam ulja i na kraju aromu i med, za čas se stvrdne pa radim brzo.

----------


## lulu-mama

> mi mažemo crvenilo ribljom masti to nam najbrže pomaže.


Koliko brzo?

----------


## pikula

već nakon dva tri mazanja izblijedi

----------


## lulu-mama

> već nakon dva tri mazanja izblijedi


Uuu, to je super!

----------


## jelena.O

> http://kemig.kosarica.hr/ambalaza?product_id=1321
> 
> U ovo a recept onak odokavtivno, po zimi manje voska po ljeti malo više da se ne otopi i to je to.
> Ništa ne kompliciram, prvo otopm vosak pa dodam ulja i na kraju aromu i med, za čas se stvrdne pa radim brzo.


jučer radila s voskom ali mislim da ga nisam dosta rastalila, jel mogu ponoviti samo zagrijavanje?

sput daj recept za dejzič

----------


## ribice

http://wellnessmama.com/1523/how-to-...ral-deodorant/  ovaj sam uzela zbog omjera, stavljam čajevac i lavandu od eteričnih ulja  i gustin umjesto arrowrotha.
Mislim da možeš, samo budi oprezna s visinom temperature da ne zagori, vosak je osjetljiv i pokušaj sve raditi u emajliranim lončićima ili staklu.

----------


## jelena.O

ja radila u rosfrajnoj zdjelici koja je bila nad vrućom vodom, nisam radila direkt

----------


## jelena.O

to isto stavljaš u taku flašicu, kak to koristiš?

----------


## ribice

Ako nađeš po dučanima onaj stick onda ga kupi i kad se potroši u njega ulijem, to je za muža kome je tlaka dirat prstima a sebi stavim u onaj plastični lončić pa zagrabim prstima  i nanesem.

----------


## jelena.O

na suho? i kolko to drži?

----------


## ribice

Kak misliš na suho?

----------


## jelena.O

ma zanima me kolko cca drži?

----------


## jelena.O

ima li tko kakvi recept za sunčanu kremu od shea

----------


## Emmalia

Drage mame koje se kužite u sastojke... ima li kakva krema/mast/nešto, da je čim prirodnije odnosno sa čim manje štetnih sastojaka, za mazanje pelenskog područja, a da se može kupit recimo u dm-u? Kakve su sastavom Alverde, i Weleda? Babylove?

Dosad smo koristili JGL, ali vidim da pišete da nisu baš neki sastojci  :Sad: . Probali smo i onu malu **** što smo dobili u nekom paketu Sretna beba ili tako nešto. Uglavnom sve nam to služi svrsi, ali ja bih voljela nešto što je zdravije i prirodnije, pa ako može savjet.

----------


## Ninunanu

mislim da ti je weleda dobra marka, malo je skuplja al navodno je od prirodih sastojaka

----------


## Ninunanu

mi koristimo JGL (koju smo dobili u startu i nastavili s njom) i nemam nikakvih problema s njom, a kad se malo zacrveni sudokrem dosta pomaze

----------


## phiphy

> Drage mame koje se kužite u sastojke... ima li kakva krema/mast/nešto, da je čim prirodnije odnosno sa čim manje štetnih sastojaka, za mazanje pelenskog područja, a da se može kupit recimo u dm-u? Kakve su sastavom Alverde, i Weleda? Babylove?
> 
> Dosad smo koristili JGL, ali vidim da pišete da nisu baš neki sastojci . Probali smo i onu malu **** što smo dobili u nekom paketu Sretna beba ili tako nešto. Uglavnom sve nam to služi svrsi, ali ja bih voljela nešto što je zdravije i prirodnije, pa ako može savjet.


Jesi probala ne mazati guzu?

----------


## Emmalia

Pa zapravo ni ne mažem baš. Prije spavanja mažem, jer smo noću još uvijek u jp. A danju smo u tetrama, pa jedino ako se od kakanja malo zacrveni. Sve u svemu ne mažem puno, niti često niti obilno. Tako da mi cijena i nije bitna, samo da je nešto sa što manje štetnijih sastojaka. Da čitala sam za weledu da je prirodna...

----------


## Konfuzija

Beba od Aroma Balansa je fina i prirodna kremica. Namažem kad je u jednokratnoj.

----------


## Lola13

Phiphy da li mozes napisati receptruru po kojoj radis kremu za guzu i koji shea koristis,pliz!? I koja etericna tj cija koristis? 
Hvala!!

----------


## phiphy

Hej, *Lola13*, sad, kad me pitaš, nisam sigurna kako radim kremu, tj. ne sjećam se da li je omjer 1:2 ili 1:4, tj. 100 g shee i 50 ili 25 ml ulja od noćurka, s time da bih ponekad manji dio ulja noćurka zamijenila uljem boražine i, rijetko, badema. Nije toliko bitan omjer koliko to da dobiješ teksturu koja tebi paše. Ulja su uglavnom Oshadhi i Florihana, a shea koji se meni pokazao najbolji za kremice za guzu je ovaj. Jedini shea koji mi se nije pokazao ok za kreme je Oshadhi, na sobnoj temperaturi je ulje za razliku od drugih (ako ti se da, možeš na prijašnjim stranicama pročitati o dvije različite vrste shea stabla  :Grin: ).

----------


## Lola13

Procitala sagu o maslacima

----------


## Lola13

Sry na off al ne kuzim da li ovaj tapatalk pozdere pola posta ili sto?????

----------


## sillyme

> Pa zapravo ni ne mažem baš. Prije spavanja mažem, jer smo noću još uvijek u jp. A danju smo u tetrama, pa jedino ako se od kakanja malo zacrveni. Sve u svemu ne mažem puno, niti često niti obilno. Tako da mi cijena i nije bitna, samo da je nešto sa što manje štetnijih sastojaka. Da čitala sam za weledu da je prirodna...


Moj je bio iskljucivo u jednokratnim (babylove), nisam mu nicim mazala guzu nije se skoro nikad zacrvenila (par puta u jaslicama ako teta nije primijetila na vrijeme da se ukakao). Zakljucila sam da je do koze - starijoj sam mazala i njoj se puno cesce crvenila pisa, i kad je skinula pelenu i dalje joj se cesto zacrveni pisa. Njemu bez mazanja nikad crveno osim ako se ukakao i ostalo dulje, a cesto ni tad (pogotovo prvih sest mjeseci, u tom razdoblju nikad crvenila)

----------


## Ginger

Pitanje za shea strucnjake
Drzite ih u frizideru ili ne?
Mislila sam odvojiti mali dio koji koristim, a ostalo u frizider
Ima potrebe ili ne?

----------


## phiphy

Meni se do sad pokazalo da nema, tj. ovi koji su mi vani nisu promijenili ni miris ni konzistenciju.

----------


## Ginger

fala draga

----------


## petrusha

Kod nas se dobi dobro kremo za guzo od lekobebe dobro pomoze. Sudocrem smo imali a nam nije pomognil ništa.

----------


## zutaminuta

Uzela sam Oshadhi mješavinu za osjetljivu kožu. Sve u redu ovako, ali ima preintenzivan miris. Prođem li malo pored nosa dijete počne plakati. Smeta lavanda.

----------

